# Golden Huggs Rescue?



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep!! That is a headshot of our Bo on their homepage!! 

Bo came from Arkansas. The adoption fee included his transport to Pennsylvania.

Brigitte & Debbie are wonderful people. I think they are from Vermont & Rhode Island They had no volunteers in this area so I sent them many pictures of our home and we talked on the phone several times, they contacted my vet and checked references also. I also had phone and email contact with Bo's foster Mom in Arkansas.
When we all felt that we would be a good match for Bo then they set up his transport.


the transport company website:
http://www.petsllc.net/

We picked a spot along their route that worked best for us, we chose Allentown Pa.

I can't offer any experience with getting a dog to Canada, I am sure other members here can offer some advice.


----------

